
JEP 349: JFR Event Streaming Targeted (Java) - haglin
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/349
======
haglin
In JDK 14, Flight Recorder events will be available for monitoring.

    
    
       try (var rs = new RecordingStream()) {
         rs.onEvent("jdk.GCPhasePause", event -> {
           System.out.println(event.getDuration());
         });
       }

